# Personal car at Basic, or other courses?  [MERGED]



## ManWithThePlan (5 Nov 2005)

Hey 

Just wondering are we allowed to take our vechile to BMQ.

That would be a good place to keep stuff locked up.

Anyway just wondering ..

Sheldon


----------



## kincanucks (5 Nov 2005)

Never recommended as there is no guarantee that you will be able to park it on base.


----------



## Daidalous (6 Nov 2005)

You can but don't take it.   All it's going to do for weeks is sit and not get used.


----------



## KID (6 Nov 2005)

you shouldnt bring anything that you would have to "lock up" anyways...there is plenty of storage provided, and besides, you dont have time to be running to your car to get stuff anyways. plus, you need to have certain kit in your room for inspection, so really theres no point in taking your car at all.


----------



## Zoomie (10 Nov 2005)

Reserve or RegF BMQ? 

Lots of parking at St-Jean...  I would highly recommend taking your car, it is an excellent place to store your civilian gear.  When you get a weekend off, you will also be the most popular guy on your course.


----------



## Seamus449 (13 Nov 2005)

For my BMQ I would have loved to have had a car. I did not have enough room to conveniently store all of my gear, including some of my kit. What I couldn't fit in my 2 duffle bags was put into a locked storage room with very limited access. Being able to put it all in the truck of a car would have been much easier. Take it!!!


----------



## buddyhfx (13 Nov 2005)

It will be very handy, especially when you bring chicks in to the base. you can lock em up in your trunk for the week and the'll be all your's for the week-end, especially the first week-end.... Yupppp!!! you sure are going to be the most popular guy on base..........heeehaaa......good luck!!

Cheers...


----------



## MattyH (11 Dec 2005)

What about the French course at St. Jean? You think there's a point in having a car?


----------



## Dog (11 Dec 2005)

I asked this of my recruiter, and was flatly told: "Don't."


----------



## bumsy (11 Dec 2005)

I was told by the Cpl at my RC to take it....


----------



## Pte_Martin (11 Dec 2005)

I'd take it. But phone up to the base you are going to and make sure you can park it somewhere. Wheni took it, i put all my kit that i didn't use in there


----------



## NavComm (12 Dec 2005)

When I was at Borden some people brought cars but they had to turn in their keys and get them back when we got weekend leave. So I don' t know how stowing gear in their would be of much use if you can't access it?


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (12 Dec 2005)

If you plan on taking it, dont count on using it. Your course mates might appreciate it though if you offer it as a storage locker for extra kit. Also if you do take it, make sure the base MP's know about it as they dont appreciate "abandoned" type vehicles on base.


----------



## Zombie (12 Dec 2005)

I'm thinking if I end up doing BMQ in Borden that I will get dropped off there at the beginning, and on the first free weekend I will drive my car back as long as I've received the okay to do that. Then I'll have it there when I actually need it (once we get weekend leave), and I'll have gotten the okay right from the horses mouth.


----------



## Dakota (13 Dec 2005)

I just finished BMQ. My experience was that they encouraged you not to bring your car if you don't have to, but they will not stop you if you do bring it. Just an FYI... you are CB'd (confined to barracks for the first 4 weeks), so there will be no access to your car, so storing extra civie gear in your car is not a good option. There will areas put aside for Civie storage. All you can do after the 12-14 hr days is eat, laundry and sleep. Correction, eat and do laundry, you don't get any sleep. Ha ha.


----------



## Hoover (15 Dec 2005)

Yes, bring it. If you are going to Borden don't worry about it getting broken into, you and your buddies will be doing round the clock security anyways and its going to save you a 22 dollar cab ride into Barrie every weekend.


----------



## Mojo Magnum (18 Dec 2005)

I had mine at the mega.  Very few of us did.   which translated in to a good way to make money.  If you're cheaper than a cab, everyone is your best friend.  At the mega there is at least one parking lot set aside for recruit vehicles.  No problem.


----------



## PJ D-Dog (18 Dec 2005)

Rather than take the advice of every Tom, Dick and Harry, why don't you ask your recruiter as to the actual policy on the issue and follow his advice.  He undoubtedly should know as he is a recruiter for a living.  If he says he doesn't know, then ask him to find out for you.

I've been reading this thread and I'm actually a bit nauseated at the fact that some of you are embarking on a military career and the focus seems to be on getting away for a weekend of liberty while on course as opposed to just physically and mentally preparing yourself.  On top of that, you haven't even started training yet.  If your excuse is for storage reasons, then don't bring as much stuff with you.  You should bring the bare minimum of what you have been told is required.

In my view, bringing a vehicle to basic training is only going to turn into more worry than help.  In addition, having a car there with you for liberty can potentially increase your chances of getting in trouble.  I'd leave it home.  Pay for the cab ride to wherever.  Don't open yourself up to trouble at the start of your career.

In some other militaries to the south, they don't let recruits have a car on base until they are MOS trained and have transferred to their first duty station.  You also don't bring anything civilian with you to training either....just the clothes you showed up with and you don't get to see that again until you graduate.  They also don't get weekends off during basic training.....must be harsh.....

PJ D-Dog


----------



## Proud Canadian (22 Dec 2005)

Your car will come in handy for visting the following on your weekends out

http://www.stripclublist.com/y.asp?s=QU


Seems Hollywood Bar - St Jean sur Richelieu was the choice when I did my BMQ but there are better ones in downtown Montreal.

Happy Holidays


----------



## begbie (22 Dec 2005)

When you get your joining instructions for the course, read it in detail.  There are always instructions in it regarding personal vehicles, such as whether or not they are permitted, where you can legally park, whether or not you have to register with the MP's, etc.

Read it, if its unclear, there should be contact information for the school that you're going to that you can call for clarification.  Get the info you need straight from the source.  Your recruiting center may or may not know precisely what the deal is.  They're busy enough as it is and it would be unreasonable to expect them to know every small detail about every training center across the country.


----------



## Hoover (22 Dec 2005)

Proud Canadian said:
			
		

> Your car will come in handy for visting the following on your weekends out
> 
> http://www.stripclublist.com/y.asp?s=QU
> 
> ...



I hear Crossover's, Misty's and Silver Star are good in Barrie if you are headed to Borden..

Never been there myself of course.. ;D


----------



## DirtyDog (7 Oct 2006)

I havn't gone over the details with my file manager yet, I was busy at work and could only tell her I accepted the offer, but she did mention they don't advise driving your vehicle and parking at Saint-Jean.

What's the problem?  She said something about a lack of space or having to move it around in the winter or something but i didn't quite follow.  I know my vehicle will be unattened for some time at the beginning so it might be a target for theives.  (I know my truck is a favourite among car theives in Montreal).  

What's the deal?  I hate public transportation and would like to a have a vehicle handy for that first weekend of leave I get.  I live near Ottawa so it's not that far of a drive.


----------



## Mayhem911 (7 Oct 2006)

Driving there was not even an option for me. My contact said NO I am not allowed to take my car. I feel the same way as you, I'd like to drive home (to Ottawa) on my first available weekend as well. He told me there are some serious parking issues going on there right now.


----------



## Shamrock (7 Oct 2006)

Cold.  Can't plug it in.  You may be allowed to go out one night a week to start and run it.  
Snow.  Snow accumulates and is cleared.  Base commander doesn't like random snowbanks on his parking lot.  
Space.  Some of the parking lots are closed during winter.
Permission.  If you ain't given it, you ain't got it.


----------



## DirtyDog (7 Oct 2006)

Gotcha.

Like I said, I havn't been told either way whether I was allowed or not.  Only that they didn't advise it.

I may look around to see if there's some kind of parking lot rental place around there.  

Then again, I may say screw it.  But it would be nice.


----------



## SirMoose (7 Oct 2006)

I will be there starting Oct. 16, and I was told no cars allowed for the first four weeks. After that if we get leave, we are allowed to return with a car. Still not sure if I will bring mine, I guess I'll wait till I get leave first.


----------



## Mayhem911 (7 Oct 2006)

Nice, I'll ask my recruiter about that. I'm just not a big fan of taking a bus home every time. The issues about the snow removal make a lot of sense though, I never though of that. There would be cars everywhere that do not move for weeks, which would make it kinda hard to clear the snow.


----------



## stuckinshilo (8 Oct 2006)

I was told by my recruiting officer not to bring my car to bmq because there wasn't much parking, but when I got there and talked to a few recruits who said that they had no trouble parking, so on week 4 I brought my car back. At no point during the rest of my stay there did the lot alloted for recruits reach even half full. 
If everyone were to bring their cars however, the lot would fill up easily. If you bring your car, you do take the risk that if the lot is full, you'll be stuck having to find some place to park your car for the rest of the week as you're CB all week. 
Also, depending how far from St. Jean you are, there is the slight risk that if you're car breaks down on the way in and you're late, then you're AWOL (I know of at least one instance where this happened).


----------



## DirtyDog (9 Oct 2006)

I'll think I'll get dropped off at first and scout out the situation and then grab my truck the next available leave (if possible).  I really don't need to deal with having a vehicle stolen in the middle of Basic though and my truck is a popular target for Montreal theives.


----------



## JDMCRX (9 Oct 2006)

Whos gonna steal a car off the base. The mps are constintly back there and cruising the base. And depending what side of the building u are at u can see the lot.


----------



## DirtyDog (9 Oct 2006)

I just assumed that since it would be common knowledge that some vehicles would be sitting for weeks at a time unattended that they might be favourable targets.  Also the fact that high end late model trucks have a habit of dissappearing in Quebec (in my experiecne).

Were you there during the winter months?  Because the issue of snow removal still seems like a big one.


----------



## ab136 (9 Oct 2006)

That pic just made me throw-up a little bit :blotto:


----------



## JDMCRX (9 Oct 2006)

I was there from sept to dec. My other buddies were there and they had no probs with snow removal they just did infront of the cars thats it.

This pic you will love.


----------



## George Wallace (9 Oct 2006)

JDMCRX 

Welcome to the Warning System.  You have been sent the following via PM at least two times.  You have failed to pay attention to them.  Perhaps it is time that you read these, and welcome to your Verbal Warning:

As you have failed to pay attention to your PM's, you can find out here how to read up on the Warning system.

*Army.ca Conduct Guidelines*: MUST READ - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937.0.html

MSN and ICQ "short hand" -  http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/33247.0.html

Regarding the use of "MSN speak" versus the employment of prose which is correct in grammar, spelling and punctuation, please see: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/34015/post-260446.html#msg260446


FRIENDLY ADVICE TO NEW MEMBERS - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/24937/post-259412.html#msg259412

Search page - http://forums.army.ca/forums/index.php?action=search;advanced

Army.ca wiki pages  - http://army.ca/wiki/index.php/Main_Page


To summarize. Welcome to Army.ca, start reading.


----------



## bcrawford (11 Feb 2008)

I hate my car.  Don't get me wrong... I like having a car; they are useful.  I just hate _my_ car.  (Hate is not the most accurate term to use here, but as I am new to the board, I choose not to push my luck by speaking my mind.)  Also, when* I attend BMOQ in May, I will be taking a significant pay cut for a while.

These two facts create an interesting opportunity:  Perhaps its an easy thing offset this by being rid of the car altogether during the months of AEC training ahead of me.  This will save cash and good measure of frustration.  Naturally, I will replace it with a younger, more attractive car afterwards.

So, my question is: Will I have less trouble adapting to life without a car during training than I would in civilian life?  I have become disgustingly dependent on the mobility in daily life, but I have no idea what expect in the forces.  I'd like to hear from anyone who has made the transition, even if only temporarily. 

cheers,
bc

*this is still technically an 'if'.  (still waiting anxiously on an official offer)


----------



## klacquement (12 Feb 2008)

During BMQ, you're not going to use your car - if you're even allowed to bring it, you'll have to keep it in storage.

Afterwards, it depends on your trade and training program, but you'll probably be living in the shacks for a while, in easy marching distance to your classes; getting around during evenings and weekends depends on where you get posted.


----------



## omgLiam (12 Feb 2008)

You'll make enough money to get to and fro to the bars. Don't worry about it!


----------



## benny88 (12 Feb 2008)

lacqui said:
			
		

> During BMQ, you're not going to use your car - if you're even allowed to bring it, you'll have to keep it in storage.



  Not true. At least, not true for St. Jean. There is parking for your car, and while you will be confined to base for the first month or so, having a car to hit Montreal on weekends you get off will make you very popular with your platoon.
  Lacqui may be right about other bases or courses, but at St. Jean you're allowed a car.


----------



## The_Falcon (12 Feb 2008)

Actually I have been wondering this myself, as I have been pondering on making a CT to Medtech, and seeing as how a very large portion of the course is going to be in B.C., I was wondering if should sell my car before going on course.


----------



## navymich (12 Feb 2008)

bcrawford said:
			
		

> Perhaps its an easy thing offset this by being rid of the car altogether during the months of *AEC training* ahead of me.



You'll be so busy on course, especially during the week, that you won't have too much time to go out anywhere.  There really isn't a need to anyway.  CFSACO in Cornwall has most amenities.  I've seen people never leave the place their whole time there!  And if you do have to go to the mall or anywhere, there is a bus stop right outside the main door.  It doesn't run on Sundays, but other then that, it's fairly reliable.  Besides, there is always someone on course that has a car and is willing to do a trip to town once in awhile for gas money.  Or you share on a cab for a night out.

My advice, sell the car (especially as you're not happy with it anyway).  Then wait until you finish training and get posted.  In the meantime, put aside the money that you would have been spending on a vehicle (payments, gas, insurance etc) into a separate account and you've got a nice fund to get started for new wheels when you get settled.


----------



## medaid (12 Feb 2008)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Actually I have been wondering this myself, as I have been pondering on making a CT to Medtech, and seeing as how a very large portion of the course is going to be in B.C., I was wondering if should sell my car before going on course.



Your MedTech QL3 will be done at JIBC Chilliwack, and having a car will do you wonders in morale and happiness. Not that you'll have THAT much time to zoom zoom around, but it is handy none the less


----------



## Cardstonkid (12 Feb 2008)

If your are in Gagetown, get a car. Trust me, you will be so much happier and you will never have so many "Friends"!!!


----------



## The_Falcon (12 Feb 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Your MedTech QL3 will be done at JIBC Chilliwack, and having a car will do you wonders in morale and happiness. Not that you'll have THAT much time to zoom zoom around, but it is handy none the less



Well seeing as how I live in Ontario at the present moment, I am not sure about the CF shipping my F&E for the JIBC portion of the course


----------



## medaid (12 Feb 2008)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Well seeing as how I live in Ontario at the present moment, I am not sure about the CF shipping my F&E for the JIBC portion of the course



Meh! Drive there mate  see the rest of the country ;D Besides, seriously you won't regret it. Because if you do come out here, you better be willing to drive out the Vancouver for a M&G because we're not driving out to the wack.


----------



## The_Falcon (12 Feb 2008)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Meh! Drive there mate  see the rest of the country ;D Besides, seriously you won't regret it. Because if you do come out here, you better be willing to drive out the Vancouver for a M&G because we're not driving out to the wack.


  Well I am going to enjoy my class B time before I pull the trigger on making a CT.


----------



## OtsegoUndead (21 Apr 2008)

I am switching over to reg force infantry from the reserves. I will probably have to go through BMQ again. Can anyone tell me if you are allowed to have your own vehicle when you go to BMQ?


----------



## aesop081 (21 Apr 2008)

OtsegoUndead said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me if you are *aloud* to have your own vehicle when you go to BMQ?



I'm sorry, i could not hear your question.

WHAT ?


----------



## OtsegoUndead (21 Apr 2008)

My bad, I am infantry after all....  ;D


----------



## kratz (21 Apr 2008)

"Having a car". 

I will not even ask how or why, but I would hazard a guess based on the weight and complexity of a car the gestation period of a car would be longer than your course. So as the proud parent of a car, you will have already filled out a FCP and be ready to carry on your duties with the CF.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (21 Apr 2008)

OtsegoUndead said:
			
		

> I am switching over to reg force infantry from the reserves. I will probably have to go through BMQ again. Can anyone tell me if you are allowed to have your own vehicle when you go to BMQ?



If you go to BMQ at CFLRS St-Jean (the Mega) you can have your car there.  There is a specific area you will be required to park it.  I am not familiar with the reg's in Borden or other depots that run BMQs.  Para 2(b)(1) of the CFLRS Joining Instructions (effective Feb 2008) states:

*(1) Personal Transport. This method entails the candidate using a personal motor vehicle (whether the vehicle belongs to him/her or someone else). A road map (annex A) can be found at the end of this document. Candidates who wish to park their vehicle in the St-Jean garrison for their course must have registration and insurance papers with them. You will have to park your vehicle in lot K. During the course, you will only be authorized to use your vehicle during designated weekends.*

You will be required to provide proof of registration and insurance to the Commissionaire's at the Main Gate I believe, to get your parking pass, but that may have changed.  Page 4 of the .pdf document at the link below refers:

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/site/soyez_prets/qmb/joining_QMB_PEI_PEEO.pdf


----------



## rytel (24 Apr 2008)

I had planned to drive to BMOQ in St. Jean, but was strongly advised against it;  I was told that the parking is very limited at CFLRS.

I'll take the train instead, but will definitely drive to Gagetown for CAP and artillery training in the fall, since I'll be there for over a year.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Apr 2008)

rytel said:
			
		

> I had planned to drive to BMOQ in St. Jean, but was strongly advised against it;  I was told that the parking is very limited at CFLRS.
> 
> I'll take the train instead, but will definitely drive to Gagetown for CAP and artillery training in the fall, since I'll be there for over a year.



There is ample parking at the Mega.  Has the person who told you that ever been there before?


----------



## rytel (24 Apr 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> There is ample parking at the Mega.  Has the person who told you that ever been there before?



I'd assume so, since he's a Captain


----------



## George Wallace (24 Apr 2008)

rytel said:
			
		

> I'd assume so, since he's a Captain



A Captain?  Was he a Cpl who went through Cornwallis and couldn't make it to MCpl, so is now a "Career Capt", never having been to the province of Quebec?   >

Many things change over the years.  Buildings go up.  Buildings come down.  Roads are rerouted.  Lots of changes may have happened since a person had last been somewhere.  I know if I went to Aldershot, I wouldn't recognize the place.  When I returned to Pet after being away ten years, someone had built a shack across the shortcut to our HQ building.  I had to find a new street to drive down.   :-[


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Apr 2008)

Here you go George a recent picture of Det Aldershot  ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky (24 Apr 2008)

rytel said:
			
		

> I'd assume so, since he's a Captain



Well, your call.  There is parking.  The Joining Instructions for CFLRS, issued on the authority of the Commandant, a Lt Col, say you can bring your car, and where you are to park it.  I am just telling you there is parking for candidates on garrison.  If you take a look at the attached photo, the areas circled (I use the term loosely!) in red are parking lots.  The ones circled in yellow are ones that candidates were/are able to park in.  The main one used by candidates is at the top left corner of the picture, on the NW end of the garrison.  The rest of the lots are for staff/employees.  The picture doesn't show the entire south end of the garrison (clothing stores, CE, etc).  

So...Yes, Virgina, there is a Santa Claus parking for candidates at CFLRS in St-Jean Qc.


----------



## rytel (24 Apr 2008)

You're always a help, Eye In The Sky.  I'll check into the reimbursement for driving/gas vs. taking the train.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (25 Apr 2008)

Don't thank me, thank Google Earth for the screen shot picture  ;D


----------



## benny88 (25 Apr 2008)

rytel said:
			
		

> You're always a help, Eye In The Sky.  I'll check into the reimbursement for driving/gas vs. taking the train.



 There's more to it than that. Either way you get reimbursed, but it's REALLY nice to have a car for weekends. Both for yourself, and because you'll be everybody's best friend. It makes the course a lot more pleasant when you can get out and not be cooped in the Mega, especially if you're doing IAP/BOTP back to back, which I think you said you were rytel.


----------



## Lumber (25 Apr 2008)

benny88 said:
			
		

> There's more to it than that. Either way you get reimbursed, but it's REALLY nice to have a car for weekends. Both for yourself, and because you'll be everybody's best friend. It makes the course a lot more pleasant when you can get out and not be cooped in the Mega, especially if you're doing IAP/BOTP back to back, which I think you said you were rytel.



Didn't have a car for IAP, but last summer I had my car for BOTP and it was awesome! Every weekend we were either cruising around St. Jean or in Montreal. It motivates you to get out and relax; it's nice to get away from the MEGA for a while. 

I would strongly recommend brining your car.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (25 Apr 2008)

Lumber said:
			
		

> Didn't have a car for IAP, but last summer I had my car for BOTP and it was awesome! Every weekend we were either cruising around St. Jean or in Montreal. It motivates you to get out and relax; it's nice to get away from the MEGA for a while.
> 
> I would strongly recommend *brining* your car.



You want him to put his car in saltwater mix???   ;D

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brining

http://bbq.about.com/cs/barbecuetips/a/aa112000b.htm

http://www.taunton.com/finecooking/articles/why-brining-keeps-meat-moist.aspx


----------



## benny88 (25 Apr 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> You want him to put his car in saltwater mix???   ;D
> 
> http://www.taunton.com/finecooking/articles/*why-brining-keeps-meat-moist.aspx*



 Well he wants to keep it moist, obviously.


----------



## rytel (25 Apr 2008)

Well I do brine my car every 2nd saturday, after I wish it with soap.

I think I'll take your suggestions to heart, and tell my girlfriend that she _can't_ use my car from August to October...


----------



## MedTechStudent (3 Jun 2008)

Its been a while here, but personally, I bought a car when I turned 16, and I just hate it.  It runs fine I just hate the expenses of insurance, and gas, and shirtless female car washes, it just adds up.  Which is why I can't even *describe* how happy I am to be selling it and not paying insurance anymore!!   ;D

The only thing I want to have after Courses are done and have my first post is my dirt bike to toddle around on with other bike enthusiasts and such.  Especially if the CFB is out of the way a fair bit, all those empty fields, dirt roads, and trails are a god send.       

In terms of having that though, does anyone know where you would keep something like that at your post?  If you're living in shacks can you just park it outside in a designated area or hows that work? 

Cheers, Kyle


----------



## PegcityNavy (25 May 2010)

This might be a dumb question but are you allowed to have a car at bmoq?


----------



## Nostix (25 May 2010)

_If you use your own vehicle:


This method entails the candidate using a personal motor vehicle (whether the vehicle belongs to him/her or someone else). Candidates who wish to park their vehicle in the Saint-Jean Garrison for their course must have registration and insurance papers with them. You will have to park your vehicle in either lot A1 or lot A2. *During the course, you will only be authorized to use your vehicle during designated weekends or holidays.*_

From: http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/pa-ap/index-eng.asp

Take that however you wish.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (25 May 2010)

For almost all of the questions you may have...before you arrive thru the Green Doors atleast.

CFLRS Joining Instructions

And yes, you can take your own car, provided you have the items indicated in the post above mine.


----------



## PegcityNavy (25 May 2010)

Thank you for the quick response.


----------



## gunnars (26 May 2010)

CFLRS Joining Instructions

Thanks for this link! I am memorizing it asap and it is allieviating a ton of stress for me!!!


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 May 2010)

NikN said:
			
		

> The first time I received an offer and loaded on a BMQ course at CFLRS Det Borden, they asked if I needed transportation - I said no I can drive, and I was informed I could use my personal vehicle to get there and would be reimbursed travel expense on arrival. The second time I received an offer I was loaded on course at CFLRS St Jean - they didn't mention transportation, so I asked later on - I was told vehicles were only allowed under circumstances that would necessitate it (the example provided was a sick family member I needed to visit.) So no dice then... We'll see what the policy will be the third time! Point is, the provisions and restrictions for personal motor vehicles once there are in the joining instructions linked in the previous posts - however whether or not you will be allowed to take a vehicle is something you will learn when you are course loaded. If it's not initially brought up then make sure to ask before they buy you a plane or bus ticket.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Nik



You can take your car to CFLRS.  Period.  I was staff there, and I can attest that MANY people had their PMVs that were on BMQ/BMOQ.  There are even designated parking spaces FOR students.

If you search on the forum, I believe I even posted a picture where I circled the spots students can park in red or yellow.


----------



## PMedMoe (26 May 2010)

I agree with EITS however, they may NOT pay you for mileage if the airfare (or bus fare) is cheaper.  Take your car if you like but be prepared for that.  Also, if you're from quite a distance away, leave plenty of time (to get on a plane, train or bus if required) in case of car troubles.  I'm pretty sure if they wanted you to take a plane and you took your car, the excuse "Well, my vehicle broke down" isn't going to go over very well.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 May 2010)

It would be via the Cost Comparison method, would it not?


----------



## TruckerJeff (26 May 2010)

Yes it would...
ex:
if you drive your car and it cost you 1000$ in gas, hotels and restaurants BUT the cot of plying you would be 400$, you would only get 400$


----------



## TruckerJeff (26 May 2010)

They will always pay the cheapest mode of transportation, then if you want to use another one, they make you sign a weaver saying that you will assume the cost difference, I'm in that situation atm, going on course in Borden from Halifax, the cost of a claim for taking my car would be well over 2000$ (incl. meals, gas, milleage, hotels...) but a plan ticket is around 800$ so I only get 800$ even if I use my car.

You don't really need a car while on BMQ....you can't get out for the first few week-ends and when you do everything is at a 20$ cab ride away....not worth the trouble unless you have family close by IMO.....


----------



## TruckerJeff (26 May 2010)

if you do that, keep in mind that they wont ship it until your MOC qualified....


----------



## Eye In The Sky (26 May 2010)

PMV Travel Waiver and Cost Comparison Worksheet


----------



## PegcityNavy (27 May 2010)

I am just going to talk to my file manager Kareen at Recruiting in Winnipeg on Monday, thanks for the advice everyone, i have printed off all the new recruit info provided.


----------



## Angus6369 (9 Dec 2015)

Hi,

I did a search and couldn't find quite the answer I was looking for. But are you allowed to drive your personal vehicle to basic, or are you required to fly? If you can/do drive, what happens to your vehicle and do they pay your mileage for the drive? 

Thanks!


----------



## mariomike (9 Dec 2015)

Angus6369 said:
			
		

> But are you allowed to drive your personal vehicle to basic, or are you required to fly? If you can/do drive, what happens to your vehicle and do they pay your mileage for the drive?



are you allowed to have a car at bmoq?
https://army.ca/forums/threads/94233.0;nowap



			
				Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> You can take your car to CFLRS.  Period.  I was staff there, and I can attest that MANY people had their PMVs that were on BMQ/BMOQ.  There are even designated parking spaces FOR students.
> 
> If you search on the forum, I believe I even posted a picture where I circled the spots students can park in red or yellow.



Joining Instructions - Basic Military Qualification and Basic Military Officer Qualification,

"If you or a family member are driving to CFLRS"
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school-joining-instructions.page



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> they may NOT pay you for mileage if the airfare (or bus fare) is cheaper.  Take your car if you like but be prepared for that.


----------



## Angus6369 (9 Dec 2015)

Mariomike you are the man! I tried using the search function and Google and I kept coming up with different stuff. 

Thanks!


----------



## mariomike (9 Dec 2015)

Angus6369 said:
			
		

> Mariomike you are the man! I tried using the search function and Google and I kept coming up with different stuff.
> 
> Thanks!



You are welcome. Good luck.


----------



## Lumber (9 Dec 2015)

[quote author=PMedMoe]

they may NOT pay you for mileage if the airfare (or bus fare) is cheaper.  Take your car if you like but be prepared for that.[/quote]

This being said, often if you elect to take the more expensive form of transportation, it is sometimes possible to get them to give you the cash equivalent of whatever the cheapest option is. Say a flight is $600 and driving would be $800, you can drive and get them to give you $600. Sometimes...


----------



## mariomike (9 Dec 2015)

More good advice,



			
				PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Also, if you're from quite a distance away, leave plenty of time (to get on a plane, train or bus if required) in case of car troubles.  I'm pretty sure if they wanted you to take a plane and you took your car, the excuse "Well, my vehicle broke down" isn't going to go over very well.


----------



## Ofranky (14 May 2017)

Hi,
Can someone tell me if it is allowed to park our cars at St-Jean during the QMBO? 
In short, is there a safty and free parking for us?


----------



## kratz (14 May 2017)

When you search for questions already asked, the answers are often found easily:

Using "site:navy.ca bmq parking" in Goggle, brought me to the need for a car during training.

This thread answers the questions you posted.


----------



## Loachman (14 May 2017)

You should receive Joining Instructions prior to travelling. Read them, understand them, follow them.

The CF has been getting recruits to their courses for far longer than this Site has existed. Very few go missing.


----------



## mariomike (15 May 2017)

Ofranky said:
			
		

> Can someone tell me if it is allowed to park our cars at St-Jean during the QMBO?
> In short, is there a safty and free parking for us?



You can submit your question directly to elrfc-cflrs@forces.gc.ca 

See also,

Canadian Forces Leadership and Recruit School
Joining Instructions 
http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-establishments/recruit-school.page

From:

are you allowed to have a car at bmoq?
http://milnet.ca/forums/threads/94233/post-937448.html#msg937448



			
				Nostix said:
			
		

> _If you use your own vehicle:
> 
> 
> This method entails the candidate using a personal motor vehicle (whether the vehicle belongs to him/her or someone else). Candidates who wish to park their vehicle in the Saint-Jean Garrison for their course must have registration and insurance papers with them. You will have to park your vehicle in either lot A1 or lot A2. *During the course, you will only be authorized to use your vehicle during designated weekends or holidays.*_
> ...


----------



## crlemesur (15 Sep 2019)

Quick summary of my situation: I have a month left of basic and I do not have my car with me so I was told that they will fly me out to my next posting in Esquimalt. However, I need my car so I was wondering how I can go about leaving with my parents after graduation so I can drive from home to my next posting. Does anyone know who I can talk to regarding this issue? My instructors tell me different things and don’t seem to know who I can go to in order to get the information I need. Thanks in advance.


----------



## OceanBonfire (15 Sep 2019)

crlemesur said:
			
		

> Quick summary of my situation: I have a month left of basic and I do not have my car with me so I was told that they will fly me out to my next posting in Esquimalt. However, I need my car so I was wondering how I can go about leaving with my parents after graduation so I can drive from home to my next posting. Does anyone know who I can talk to regarding this issue? My instructors tell me different things and don’t seem to know who I can go to in order to get the information I need. Thanks in advance.



At some point later close to the end of your basic you will have the posting admin periods with the clerks and it's at that point where you'll choose to fly or drive to your posting.


----------



## PMedMoe (15 Sep 2019)

You might not be able to "choose" depending on course dates, leave, etc.  Keep that in mind.


----------



## mariomike (15 Sep 2019)

crlemesur said:
			
		

> I was wondering how I can go about leaving with my parents after graduation so I can drive from home to my next posting.



Although your POMV is not at St. Jean, if you wish to drive it from home to Esquimalt, you may find this related discussion of interest,

Personal car at Basic, or other courses? [MERGED]
https://navy.ca/forums/threads/36120.25
4 pages.


----------

